# Toilet backups



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

So I'm no master tech when it comes to drain cleaning, I do light residential drains but still shy away from anything more like jetting, mains, roots, etc as of now. 

I've had a couple toilet backups this week that required Me to auger the toilet. Toilet flushed fine after I augered, flush a few times more to make sure and took off. 

Got both call backs within a week saying toilets baked up again. Now I don't warranty any drain cleaning normally since I will advise if I think further action is needed. However, these just appeared to be simple backups in the toilet. I came back out to both for free just to make them happy, as I got the same speech from both customers about how they felt I must of missed something or that they paid for nothing since it backed up so fast. To be honest I feel weird telling them there's no warranty if there not asking. 
Both homes are only 10-15 years old ABS drains, so i told them that the toilet itself may need to have it's jets cleaned out, or just replace the toilet since it looked like a cheap model, that didnt flush that great. 

Does this sound like normal advice or am I possible misinforming my customers?

Also, do you warranty auguring a toilet, and if so how do you go about mentioning said warranty without seeming defensive, or like you just collecting a check?


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

There could be a possibility that there's something in the toilet itself like q tips or something like that and when you auger it your breaking the stoppage and moving the object but after a few flushes with paper and fecal it clogs back up again. Usually if I would get a call back on a bowl the second time I would clear it and tell the customer that someone might have accidentally dropped something in the bowl and if it happens again then the bowl would have to be pulled to check and it costs this much. I don't give warranties on stoppages because I feel it's out of my control but if it took me 2 minutes the first time and I charged them a trip charge I probably would give them a 2nd clearing on me.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We've seen roofing debris lodged in the santee that would move when we angered the toilet. Then two days later it would catch enough paper to back up again. Was able to easily see it with a small mirror after pulling the toilet.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> We've seen roofing debris lodged in the santee that would move when we angered the toilet. Then two days later it would catch enough paper to back up again. Was able to easily see it with a small mirror after pulling the toilet.


What process is applied during the "angering of the toilet"?

Insults? Yelling? Not physical violence?!?

:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U666A said:


> What process is applied during the "angering of the toilet"?
> 
> Insults? Yelling? Not physical violence?!?
> 
> :laughing:


DAMMIT! I hate when spell check gives options with no consideration given to common sense. I guess it would help if I actually looked at the screen. :blink:

a-u-g-e-r-i-n-g :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U666A said:


> What process is applied during the "angering of the toilet"?
> 
> Insults? Yelling? Not physical violence?!?
> 
> :laughing:


Second reply because I am still laughing out loud.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Second reply because I am still laughing out loud.


It happens to the best of us John... :laughing:

That was nothing anyway, check out damnyouautocorrect.com for some classic ones!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I had the same deal at a bar I worked at nite when I was just a new apprentice .... After two times I pulled the toilet and was barley able to see with a mirror a driver license !!!!! I new the girl who lost it. The next time I saw her I handed it to her and while putting it in her purse she asked where did you get it ??? I told her deep in the toilet ... She gagged and ran to clean it and her hands..... Lol. If she saw what I saw she mite have thrown up. Lol. But then again It smelled like money to me ....


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok got it. 

So there still very well could be an object that's moving with or around the auger and the toilet would be pulled for inspection, makes sense. 

I just augered the 2nd toilet and it's flushing well even with toilet paper etc. So I told her next time I'll have to pull it and charge. 

Btw, am I the only one who hates having to wrestle with pushing the small button on your cable in- to start pulling your fully extended auger back in?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

voltatab said:


> Ok got it.
> 
> So there still very well could be an object that's moving with or around the auger and the toilet would be pulled for inspection, makes sense.
> 
> ...


No that button is a pain in the as ..... When it's rusted it sucks. And yes I've seen lots of stuff stuck in the trap and have to pull the toilet .... I think its better then pushing it into the drain line


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

When I've pulled a toilet to pull a toy or whatever out, I basically snake it from the bottom with my auger, but the toilet is on it's side, and it's a little awkward to do so. Is that basically what you do also?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

voltatab said:


> When I've pulled a toilet to pull a toy or whatever out, I basically snake it from the bottom with my auger, but the toilet is on it's side, and it's a little awkward to do so. Is that basically what you do also?


Yes it's a pain in the but. I use very long angled needle nose pliers .... If I can I rinse it then put both hands in and touch my fingers together ... to make shure that the trap is clear.....


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

I usually flush plenty of tissue after augering, the tissue will catch on to solid objects that are stuck in the toilet, up-sell!! , no object, the tissue will flush fine. I warranty residential toilet augers for 7 days, 24 hrs for commercial.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yes it's a pain in the but. I use very long angled needle nose pliers .... If I can I rinse it then put both hands in and touch my fingers together ... to make shure that the trap is clear.....


I have got to see a picture of you laying down, spooning a toilet, with an arm in each end, elbow deep... :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> I have got to see a picture of you laying down, spooning a toilet, with an arm in each end, elbow deep... :laughing:


Well I'm not in service anymore. But il see what I can do !!! Laughing


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Well I'm not in service anymore. But il see what I can do !!! Laughing


That's the spirit! To fully understand the toilet, you musta makea the love toa the toilet... :laughing:


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah I gotta admit, I kinda made a face when I read that hahah

But hey, whatever works for you


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

voltatab said:


> Yeah I gotta admit, I kinda made a face when I read that hahah
> 
> But hey, whatever works for you


I can turn anything into an innuendo... It's a gift.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Laugh with or at me I don't care. As long as you laugh. If you think thats funny you see what I do to a urinal !!!! Laughing


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> That's the spirit! To fully understand the toilet, you musta makea the love toa the toilet... :laughing:


Winning...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Laugh with or at me I don't care. As long as you laugh. If you think thats funny you see what I do to a urinal !!!! Laughing


Check out the pic I just posted of a rather sexy urinal in another thread... You'll melt when you see it! :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Winning...


Yup


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> Check out the pic I just posted of a rather sexy urinal in another thread... You'll melt when you see it! :laughing:


O crap I think I'd be afraid of that one. Yikes!!!!!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

On a more serious note, is the ballcock working ok? We'll see what comes of the ballcock comment.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Good point if the tank isn't full it won't siphon correctly .... What about a cock hole cover??? First time I was sent after one of those i told the plumber your joking rite.... Laughing


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I was thinking if the HO flushed a big load without a full tank. Also is the HO on meds so meds make the poo hard. We gave 10 days on auggers.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't warranty toilet stoppages:no:. I auger toilet , test it with alot of toilet paper about 4 flushes , show the h.o that the problem is fixed and If there was a object still in the toilet it would back up with all the toilet paper that I was testing toilet with.:yes: Also I explain to the that the toilet is an open drain , and there is nothing stopping the drain like a strainer from anything falling into it . 
I do the same to broken strainers to tubs and sinks.:thumbsup:


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

It flushes fine, I compared it to another in the house to make sure since they were all the same model.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yes it's a pain in the but. I use very long angled needle nose pliers .... If I can I rinse it then put both hands in and touch my fingers together ... to make shure that the trap is clear.....


Never put your hands into a toilet where you can't see...

Have you ever pulled one of these out of a toilet? I have at Walmart!


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Never put your hands into a toilet where you can't see...
> 
> Have you ever pulled one of these out of a toilet? I have at Walmart!


 I found the pointy end of that on the end of my auger in a hairball from a tub overflow. I also found the pointy end in a dishwasher on another occasion at a different place


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> I found the pointy end of that on the end of my auger in a hairball from a tub overflow. I also found the pointy end in a dishwasher on another occasion at a different place


 



I'm glad I don't work for your clientele....:laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I'm glad I don't work for your clientele....:laughing:


I'd bet they pay cash... :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Never put your hands into a toilet where you can't see...
> 
> Have you ever pulled one of these out of a toilet? I have at Walmart!


O crap. Thanks for lookin out. Didn't even think of that


----------

